# Goat hooking my dog with his horns



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

My new Saanen kid 3 1/2 months old, although fairly mellow around my dog (who is afraid of the goat), has taken to trying to butt and hook the dog at times. He tries to hook him in the gut and lift up at the same time. I assume this is fairly normal goat to dog behavior, but I need advice on nipping it in the bud because I don't want him gutting my dog one day (yes I love goats, but my Istanbul street dog is my number one). It just happened today, and I didn't have a spray bottle (next time!) so I flipped him and held him down for a while (he thought I was killing him!). He was a bit better after that, but once the shock of being flipped wore off he started raising his hair and acting aggressive towards the dog again. 

I felt like flipping him at that age may have been a little harsh, but is it? Should I use a spray bottle, shock collar? (I have one but don't want to use it!!). Is this something that can be stopped, is it a power-play, or is it just deeply embedded instinct? I'm thinking about making horn guards for him to wear when he's around the dog. How can I teach him that it's NOT OK to go after the dog? He's such a sweet goat otherwise! We went on a casual walk today down some gravel back roads, a couple of miles total, 83 degree weather with rests in between, and he did great!

Anyone have any experience with this? Thanks


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi Saltlick, 
We have lots of goats and lots of dogs. What we do is give them a smack (light smack for a kid, hard for a big adult) and say "No". If we are not close, we just say "Uh! (their name)" for example, "Uh, Pookie!" in a warning tone, same as we would do for any other misbehaviour, and if they don't respond to us (look up and aknowledge) and keep harrassing the dog, we give them a smack. The dogs do need to learn to get out of the way, but no behaviour from the goat that you don't want should be left alone because 'it's normal' - the goats need to learn to fit in with you.  
Cheers,
Cazz


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks Cazz, I definitely don't want to just let this behavior go - I did try a sharp no and little pop on the nose a couple of times, but he persisted - I'll keep trying, and try the water bottle too - the poor dog tries to leave him alone, and tries to stay away, but he was on the leash and I had too much slack in the goats leash so the goat got him... my dog wants nothing to do with those horns! cheers


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Saltlick, 
One of the "rules" I have in the barnyard is that I am the head goat. If a goat shows agression towards another goat while I am in the pasture, there is hell to pay. Same goes if the aggression is towards the dogs or any other creature.

When I am NOT in the pen I cannot stop goats from being goats, but I give a good smack when *I am there *and a goat is displaying *any* dominance over another animal.

I'm sure after awhile, your dog and goat will work out a boundry line. But you don't need the headache of having a miserable dog everytime you need to work with the goats. Make sure you make contact with the goat when he is displaying the naughty behaviour. Otherwise, it will become a game. If you do a physical correction, you are telling the goat (in his own language) that you are the boss and you will not tolerate that sort of shenanigans while you are present <period> .

Good luck.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Jessica is right on !!!

The owner HAS to be the alpha dominant herd leader ! Always.

A year ago in Israel I was taking ~ 60 milk goats, plus some kids out daily to graze a hill, my helpers were 2 English Shepherds, and we had several does who wanted to be herd leader with them, only a few had horns , most were polled, the only thing that ultimately worked with them not to chase and butt the dogs hard was to set up situations where I could get to them, and dump them, later I carried a sling shot(also had a 9mm on the hip) and when they started for a dog a rock or marble caught them with me yelling LO(Hebrew for No) , they did catch on although one took a couple weeks. Last I heard they were doing fine around the dogs now. 

You have to be boss. A slingshot is a handy device to put emphasis on a goat out of reach. Dumping them really is best.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks you guys, I guess I wasn't out of line for flipping him then. It'll definitely have to be the tough love thing!


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

At his age just firm, he'll get the idea, if, there is ever a doubt in your mind as to whether or not to dump him: do it. 

The herd boss always acts first, slow and considered isnt whats happening. 

On the other hand, as with dogs, once a correction is given, and you let them up, then its biz as usual, alphas dont carry a grudge. They just maintain their position, and life goes on.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh I won't carry a grudge... just ask my dog, sometimes he's a jerk, and he gets in trouble... then he gives me those eyes... ugh! :lol:


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Shock collars work well on goats after about a year old for this. Wouldn't use one on a baby but this behavior is serious and needs to stop. So if he continues he is in trouble.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks, I'll keep the collar in case it's needed in the future, but I'll keep trying the other things first, spray bottle (should I put vinegar or something in it?), tap on the nose or flipping - I agree it is serious behavior and needs to stop, he's only going to get bigger and more powerful, and I have no idea what he got away with before I got him, so he may have some tough lessons coming up. At least he's great with people, but any aggression towards the dog/other goats in my presence has got to stop asap!


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

At what age do Saanens stop growing? About 5 years? Just wondering....


----------

